# possible to tie-dye then transfer?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

this is something i've always wondered:
is it possible to tie-dye a blank tee, make sure it's set. dried and pressed and then apply a heat tranfer to it?
i guess you would have to use opaque transfer paper, but just wondering if anyone has done it and if so can you post some pics?
-peace.


----------



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, Ive done it before to a plain white LS cotton shirt. I tie-died the shirt black and white then a couple days later I added the heat transfer. It looked really cool!! I put a skull with a dagger and some hearts on it ( kinda like a "vintage tattoo look"). I also added some images to the arms to match the center transfer on the shirt. I also did a heat transfer 1st to a shirt then 24hrs later tie-died it turquoise. Would not recommend that. The dye washed out alot of the color in the transfer. 

Beth


----------



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, forgot to tell you that i dont have any pics at the moment to post for you. Will try tonight when i get home.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

yes you can tie-died I have A friend that I did 300 shirts put transfers used JPSS and then he tie-died


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

wow i thought it would be impossible to tie-dye after applying the transfer.....wouldn't the wet tie-dye ink interfere with the transfer ink that's already been applied? interested in seeing a pic from beth if possible.
my brain gets wrapped around the fact that a screen print is laying down some 'solid' type ink that sets and is opaque in it's own right and that a transfer lays down much less of that and could be affected by other inks after the fact.
don't know if that made any sense but there's got to be some science behind it that i don't understand.
thanks for the input. -tim.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

When I was a pressman we printed thousands of shirts after tie-dying so plastisol transfers should work just as well.


----------



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

That was the experience that i had when I put a transfer on 1st then I tye dyed. The tye dye pigment washed the colors out of my transfer leaving it dull.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> yes you can tie-died I have A friend that I did 300 shirts put transfers used JPSS and then he tie-died


*david did you use plastisol transfers?*


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

no I used transfer paper JPSS and he is sending me one so I can look at it when I am done moveing I am going to test it and see what I think


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> no I used transfer paper JPSS and he is sending me one so I can look at it when I am done moveing I am going to test it and see what I think


*Excellent! I'll look for your postings regarding it. I have an event coming up in a few months that if I could master both transfers and tie-dying it would be great for business.  *


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Rick I will let you know


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i was always thought the rule was not to wash a new blank tee before applying a transfer. doesn't the tie-dying and rinsing process throw that theory out the window?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I all ways wash my shirts before pressing


----------



## TieDyeShirts (Jul 5, 2018)

you should tie dye the tees first. It's OK to wash them before applying a transfer.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

mrdavid said:


> I all ways wash my shirts before pressing


 Washing is slow and tedious work, but it can save a lot of headaches. I have a heavy duty washing machine (18Kg) and use it mainly for batch testing. I always wash one shirt for every batch that has to go out.
I also use it to make a few batches of acid washed, and discharge shirts. Just for a bit of easy variety, and because they are fairly expensive to buy.


----------

